# Osisko (OSK)



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

If the share price nears $8.15, I'm thinking of cashing out, rather than waiting for:
some new osisko shares
some yamana shares
some agnico shares
some cash


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

osisko holders......are you planning on cashing out or waiting for the yamana/agnico deal to go thru ?


----------



## JosephK (Nov 7, 2012)

I will be cashing out. I bought my Osisko shares as a highly speculative investment after gold did its big drop last year. I think that after this overly complicated deal there is alot less upside potential, plus I don't really want to deal with various amounts of shares from 3 different companies.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

yes, jk I agree with you.......I'll be selling at a slight loss 
at what price are you willing to let them go ?


----------

